# Risks leading to death perspective



## hands (10/10/14)

This atlas will help you to put health risks and death rates into perspective. Use it to compare cause of death and risks to health based on sex, age and region. its only for the UK sorry.
http://www.nhs.uk/Tools/Pages/NHSAtlasofrisk.aspx

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## annemarievdh (10/10/14)

hands said:


>



This ain't for SA, is it? 


Sent with the Reo Thor

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Danny (10/10/14)

annemarievdh said:


> This ain't for SA, is it?
> 
> 
> Sent with the Reo Thor


It cant be they would need to reverse the colour code almost completely!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## hands (10/10/14)

edit


----------



## annemarievdh (10/10/14)

Danny said:


> It cant be they would need to reverse the colour code almost completely!


Jip i agree 


Sent with the Reo Thor


----------



## hands (10/10/14)

This atlas will help you to put health risks and death rates into perspective. Use it to compare cause of death and risks to health based on sex, age and region. its only for the UK sorry.
http://www.nhs.uk/Tools/Pages/NHSAtlasofrisk.aspx

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Danny (10/10/14)

hands said:


> This atlas will help you to put health risks and death rates into perspective. Use it to compare cause of death and risks to health based on sex, age and region. its only for the UK sorry.
> http://www.nhs.uk/Tools/Pages/NHSAtlasofrisk.aspx


Still puts smoking in a useful context. Such a pity about our insane murder rate, crumbling healthcare system and interesting drivers

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## hands (10/10/14)

male all ages and all regions rate smoking as the highest risk.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee (10/10/14)

Danny said:


> *interesting drivers*

Reactions: Like 1


----------

